# VLCC Conversion to VLOC



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Please can anyone help?
The following VLCC are supposed to be converted to VLOC the dates below are those for the ship arriving for conversion.
However on a lot of shipping sites they are still classed as VLCC
did they convert or not?
Any information greatfully recieved.
Many thanks Richard

9030955	ORE SALOBO	Ore Carrier	VLOC	23/01/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2065	291435	exPhoenix Star
9030967	Ore Fazendao	Ore Carrier	VLOC	29/03/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2066	333	ex Ali Bali Star
9030943	ORE URU***	Ore Carrier	VLOC	14/07/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Mitsubishi Nagasaki	2064	291435	ex Libra Star
9060314	ORE PARATI	Ore Carrier	VLOC	08/12/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Hyundai Heavy Inds - Ulsan	841	298338	ex Mirfak Star
9048122	Ore Itaguai	Ore Carrier	VLOC	29/10/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Hyundai Heavy Industries	824	301569	ex Markab Star
9048110	Ore Paqueta	Ore Carrier	VLOC	11/11/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Hyundai Heavy Industries	823	301569	ex Polaris Star
9048134	Ore Corumba	Ore Carrier	VLOC	14/12/2010	Seamar Shipping Corp	Hyundai Heavy Industries	825	301569	ex Pherkad Star
9060338	Ore Santos	Ore Carrier	VLOC	05/01/2011	Seamar Shipping Corp	Hyundai Heavy Industries	843	301569	ex Shaula Star
[/SIZE]


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Itaguai, Paqueta and Corumba, also several other Vale ships with "Ore" names
I have forgotten, definitely converted to VLOC at Yiu Lian Shipyard, Shekou,
China (near Hong Kong) in the past few years. 
Corumba just left the yard a couple of weeks ago, I saw it leave as I was 
working on the ship berthed inside. She is on marinetraffic AIS today, passing
Capetown on the way to Brazil for her first ore cargo. You can see that it's
showing green colour, so their AIS has been correctly reprogrammed as
cargo ship, even though marinetraffic still describe her as tanker.


----------



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Richard
Many thanks for your prompt reply. I thought they were but obviously some of these sites have not caught up yet.
Again many thanks
Richard.


----------

